# Give me some thoughts... New Car buying.



## Sharpy296 (Jan 18, 2017)

Okay, so we’re looking to get a new car, we’re keeping the van and the SEAT but looking at getting something else, it’ll be my wife’s daily driver. 

There are relatively few must haves, but they are,

- 4x4
- Must be able to tow a horse box
- No more than 5 years old
- Sporty
- Able to overtake easily (we had a 2005 Xc90 that was a great car but gutless)

We’ve got £30k to put into it. It could be a new or used.

I’ve got some ideas but we’re not entirely aligned on thoughts... so any curve balls also considered. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Nissan Qashqai or X-Trail are worth a look, wife has a 1.6 diseasel Qashqai and you have to keep an eye on your speed because they don’t half whizz a long the road.


----------



## taylor8 (Mar 26, 2010)

Just change from a Q5 to Tiquan R line, got all the toys and drives well and looks good.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

My first thought (excluding the 'sporty' criteria) was a new shape XC90 or a Discovery 4 - both available in budget.

How much does the horse box weigh when loaded?

Skoda Kodiaq, Mercedes GLC, Jaguar F-pace, Discovery Sport all worth considering if this size of car is suitable on the towing aspect.

cheers

Chris


----------



## mar00 (Jun 24, 2018)

would probably depend on size of horse box and how many horse in it, i know a lot of my friends that do tow them and several bought the small SUV 2.0 diesels, they are not too bad with a small box and one horse but with the bigger boxes they really struggled up hills and pulling out of muddy fields, 

one of the 3.0 VAG groups SUV maybe,


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Audi q5...sq5

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

Vw Tiguan , Great cars and very reliable ,I have a 2.0 sport and love it and it has 170 bhp .Ok its 6 years old but goes fast when I have heavy foot.! !


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Sporty and towing a horse box might be an issue, Discovery 4 would be the first choice, maybe the Audi SQ5 but i wouldn't be considering anything less than 2.5 litres. A lot of the modern 4x4s are fake and would struggle on grass and with a horse box on the back. Possibly the VW toerag, or even a Porsche Cayenne.


----------



## FJ1000 (Jun 20, 2015)

1. Don’t buy a new car. Most cars lose 40-60% in the first 3 years.

So, you’ll get much more car for your £30k used, and it ought to cost you less in depreciation than a brand new £30k car

2. I was also going to suggest SQ5. Torquey diesel that will overtake or tow no problem

3. Curveball...can you get a towbar on a B8 Audi RS4? AWD + 4.2 V8


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharpy296 (Jan 18, 2017)

Thanks all, we've spent the weekend looking at cars... im in the same space as FJ1000 with an RS4/6... it would easily tow the trailer, which for reference is only a light one really, normally only one horse, actually a pony. We may end up with 2 horses but I think it would still be fine.

My wife isnt keen on the estate car look though, although she loves the performance, so I think there might be some scope in there. 

We've looked at only nearly new, as mentioned the depreciation is horrible on new cars. One that my wife liked was the SEAT Ateca, it was fully loaded 6 months old and well within budget. Not my first choice but it was okay and with a 2.0 190hp diesel it'll be fine for towing... its just not a V8.... 

More to look at but taken some good options from here so thank you all.


----------



## AudiPhil (Aug 11, 2018)

I may be wrong but I recall once reading/hearing that Audi won't fit a tow bar to the RS6 due to possibly overloading the transmission. I'm sure an aftermarket one would be available but if the manufacturer doesn't recommend it I'd tread with caution.

I'd love an RS6 and it sits very high on my car to own list!


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Subaru Outback or Subaru Forrester - perhaps not sporty, but then neither are some of the other options above. See plenty towing livestock trailers and horses boxes in my neck of the woods.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

If going down the RS4/RS6 route then find a very good indie and ask about service item costs - especially brakes - your wife might have a different view once she knows !

A6 Allroad - two year old examples well within budget..

https://www.motorpoint.co.uk/vehicleadvert/audi/a6 allroad diesel estate/854454


----------



## Sharpy296 (Jan 18, 2017)

AudiPhil said:


> I may be wrong but I recall once reading/hearing that Audi won't fit a tow bar to the RS6 due to possibly overloading the transmission. I'm sure an aftermarket one would be available but if the manufacturer doesn't recommend it I'd tread with caution.
> 
> I'd love an RS6 and it sits very high on my car to own list!


Ah okay... worth checking... I might have to wait to my hands on a V8.... Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Sharpy296 (Jan 18, 2017)

percymon said:


> Subaru Outback or Subaru Forrester - perhaps not sporty, but then neither are some of the other options above. See plenty towing livestock trailers and horses boxes in my neck of the woods.


We have been looking at them, theyre okay but not high on the list at the moment, they just dont do anything for us.



percymon said:


> If going down the RS4/RS6 route then find a very good indie and ask about service item costs - especially brakes - your wife might have a different view once she knows !
> 
> A6 Allroad - two year old examples well within budget..
> 
> https://www.motorpoint.co.uk/vehicleadvert/audi/a6 allroad diesel estate/854454


Thanks, service costs should not be a major issue, but its good to know as well. I hadnt considered the allroads... worth checking out. Thanks.


----------



## taz736 (Sep 5, 2011)

Jeep Grand Cherokee?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Don't discount new cars, used the sweet spot is 18 months, anything newer you are better off buying new.

We have just put down a deposit on an F Pace, there were very few used petrols about and even less in Portfolio trim. Most were 43-45k. We have just paid 45.3k for a brand new one with a few options, that was a £5700 discount. For that you get a new car with the 19 model year revisions which make it much better value over a 16/17 year car.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Toureag / Audi Sq5 /


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Sharpy296 said:


> We have been looking at them, theyre okay but not high on the list at the moment, they just dont do anything for us.
> 
> Thanks, service costs should not be a major issue, but its good to know as well. I hadnt considered the allroads... worth checking out. Thanks.


RS4 front brake discs and pads are ca £600 from ECP after discount codes, plus sensors, fluid and fitting.

From recollection genuine Aud discs are about £900 a piece from the stealers


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

You did say curveball....









Stick a V8 and an LSD in it and you're good to go :lol:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Mercedes GLC 250 (or 350 if you don't mind more miles) - we got our 65 plate one for just over 30k last December with nearly every option ticked (apart from the 360 camera and the off-road pack).

Compared this to the XC60, Q5, X3 and....Tiguan, beat them all easily in our eyes (but it's all subjective).


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

This all depends on how much towing you intend to do and more importantly, where.

Buy another Volvo. If you find it slow, buy a bigger engined one or Polestar it. Most of them are readily tunable. Quite like the later Merc 4x4s though.

A _performance_ estate car towing a horsebox sounds like a great idea right up until you are on a greasy grass field trying to get out of a horse show, they are hopeless.

I would not buy a Nissan 4x4 of any kind, they are hideous and the build quality underneath is shocking.

If you didn't want any performance type product, then a later Toyota SUV or even Subaru might be worth a look in, all depends.

The newest Volvos are very expensive due to them uprating the brand but might be worth a look.


----------



## FJ1000 (Jun 20, 2015)

ollienoclue said:


> A _performance_ estate car towing a horsebox sounds like a great idea right up until you are on a greasy grass field trying to get out of a horse show, they are hopeless.


Why? Ride height?

I'd have thought the AWD of something like an RS4 would be useful?

OP - if your wife doesn't like the shape of the RS4 - how about a S4 or S5? Still oodles of power and AWD, but supercharged V6 rather than V8. They're enormously tuneable too - for a few hundred quid, can make an S4 as quick as an RS4.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

FJ1000 said:


> Why? Ride height?
> 
> I'd have thought the AWD of something like an RS4 would be useful?
> 
> ...


The ride height need not be a big issue, it's more the footwear (low profile sports car rubber prefers a diet of tarmac) and also the gearing on a lot of cars can leave a lot to be desired when its up against towing AND slippery surfaces.

Yes, it is AWD and will fare better than an ordinary front or rear drive car (not to mention the stability afforded when towing on the road, particularly under braking) but you need to be very wary going off tarmac with them.


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

Audi Q7 - fantastic towing car and enough room to take the horse in the car if you didn't fancy hitching up the horsebox! 

The 4.2 is also very quick for such a big car. I currently have a 2008 3.0TDI which we use as a kid carrier/weekend utility car and its superb :thumb:


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Ford Edge, don’t knock it until you tried.


----------



## FJ1000 (Jun 20, 2015)

Caledoniandream said:


> Ford Edge, don't knock it until you tried.


I don't think that'll meet the "sporty" criteria!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

What is a Ford Edge?


----------



## FJ1000 (Jun 20, 2015)

ollienoclue said:


> What is a Ford Edge?


https://www.ford.co.uk/cars/edge

Sticking with my fast AWD Audi recommendations!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BJM (Oct 30, 2005)

Did the Ford Edge not come in the top 10 unreliable cars this year? We have one of these on order. Kodiaq Sportline, comes with the same 190 engine as in that Altea- but looks amazing - and wait till you see the front seats!!!









Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I wouldn't class any Audi as reliable yet alone a Q7 and just to back this up ...

https://www.reliabilityindex.com/reliability/search/201


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

Mercedes ML should do the trick, reliable and not that expensive in the w164/w166 form.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

That Skoda is hideous and so is the Q7. I cannot fathom Audi buyers I'm afraid.

If it was a new car going to be held under warranty I would choose an LR product, or maybe the Mercedes, not the Q7.

I would not regard Audi or BMW as being reliable cars these days personally.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Only real sporty SUVs are either the Porsche Macan or the Alfa Stelvio. I am biased but I'd be looking at the 280bhp 2.0 Stelvio. Good looking, quick, capable of towing and I imagine around your budget on a nearly new one.

Edit:

2.2l Diesel here, 0-62 in 6.6s.

https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classi...model=STELVIO&sort=price-asc&page=1&make=ALFA ROMEO&onesearchad=New&onesearchad=Nearly New&onesearchad=Used

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

ollienoclue said:


> That Skoda is hideous and so is the Q7. I cannot fathom Audi buyers I'm afraid.
> 
> If it was a new car going to be held under warranty I would choose an LR product, or maybe the Mercedes, not the Q7.
> 
> I would not regard Audi or BMW as being reliable cars these days personally.


By LR i assume you mean land rover ?


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

182_Blue said:


> By LR i assume you mean land rover ?


Yeah, I was talking, Land rover, but *only* if it was owned under warranty, there is no way I would ever buy one second hand unless I could cope with the thought of ££££ sized bills regularly.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Brian1612 said:


> Only real sporty SUVs are either the Porsche Macan or the Alfa Stelvio. I am biased but I'd be looking at the 280bhp 2.0 Stelvio. Good looking, quick, capable of towing and I imagine around your budget on a nearly new one.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...


I love the Alfa. Always had a soft spot for them but it would kill me putting an Alfa through our workload and lifestyle here.


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

182_Blue said:


> By LR i assume you mean land rover ?


I bought our Q7 purely as a weekend utility car and we also needed 7 seats. Its job is to ferry the kids around, fill it full of rubbish and use it for holidays down to Devon/Cornwall camping etc. Basically, to run it into the ground. We have had it 2 years now and never had any issues with it.

Originally I was looking for an old Discovery but *every *dealer I spoke with told me to avoid them like the plaque - pleased I did now!


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Stoner said:


> I bought our Q7 purely as a weekend utility car and we also needed 7 seats. Its job is to ferry the kids around, fill it full of rubbish and use it for holidays down to Devon/Cornwall camping etc. Basically, to run it into the ground. We have had it 2 years now and never had any issues with it.
> 
> Originally I was looking for an old Discovery but *every *dealer I spoke with told me to avoid them like the plaque - pleased I did now!


Clearly not _just_ a weekend utility car otherwise you'd have bought something like a SMax or Galaxy-esque thing to satisfy those needs at far lower cost. You wanted some premium and enjoyable on some scale I'd have thought?


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Another curve ball, have you looked at the Ford Ranger, plenty capacity, the 3.2 engine is powerful.
Plenty space inside, and the backend is super handy.
It pulls any horse box no problem.


----------



## FJ1000 (Jun 20, 2015)

ollienoclue said:


> I cannot fathom Audi buyers I'm afraid.


Then I must be triple un-fathomable...got 3 Audis (and a VW) at home!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

FJ1000 said:


> Then I must be triple un-fathomable...got 3 Audis (and a VW) at home!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any good doctor would diagnose some kind of brain disorder I am sure.


----------



## FJ1000 (Jun 20, 2015)

ollienoclue said:


> Any good doctor would diagnose some kind of brain disorder I am sure.


Quattromania?

So go on - do tell why you dislike all Audis so much?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MSwiss (Sep 25, 2017)

Quattromania, I have heard this can be a very expensive medical condition :lol:


----------



## FJ1000 (Jun 20, 2015)

MSwiss said:


> Quattromania, I have heard this can be a very expensive medical condition :lol:


You're telling me....




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MSwiss (Sep 25, 2017)

Center parcs has never seen so much horsepower!!:doublesho

The R8 is especially stunning, lovely rims too. I am not a big after market fan but they suit it really well.


----------

